# Signed up for community college



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

*edit*

edit


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

YAY!! Community college is a great way to get college credit while not paying an arm and a leg. And the small class sizes are really nice for us SA-ers. I'm so proud of you! :boogie:clap:squeeze Btw, I love these smilies!


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

niceeeeeee. the job market for accountants is looking good too!

http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos001.htm


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## caesarea (Aug 20, 2009)

This is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Nelly (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats. I went to community college too, you wont regret it, its money wise and you wont live with strangers craziness.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Good for you on picking a career that will always be in demand, without having to pay an arm and a leg for it! Smart move! 

Congrats!


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats man! You're gonna enjoy it.

I had a good experience in community college. It also help me get through a severe depression.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good work!


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm *truly* happy for you!! I'm working up the courage to sign up for community college myself. Reading this makes me want to go do it now actually. :b


----------

